# Cowboy/Cowgirl Contest



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Ok. Post your pics of the cowboys and cowgirls you know. Or don't know. So lets see those rodeo, ranch, bullriding, bronc riding, barrel racing, roping. goat tying, mutton busting, cutting, penning, reining.....and every other cowboy related pictures!!!

Rules...

1. Must be taken by you.
2. Western only.
3. 2 pics per person please.
4. Can be of someone you don't know. 

Conest will end June 26th!!!! I will try and have results up asap afterwards. No prizes. Just the pride. lol. 


Here are some examples....(and I like to share my photography. LOL)

Don't have a clue who this guy was. I heard him talking to another person saying that he was breaking the lil pally and it was his first time at the rodeo. That lil pally gave him hell. lol. It was fun to watch. He handled him really well. Especially during his little bucking fit! Which sadly I didn't get pics of. 



















My fiancee's friend.










My fiancee doing a not so great ride on Frank the Tank. He didn't stand a chance. This bull blew so hard outta the gate. i swear he jumped 10 feet up lol. I was having camera trouble and I'm lucky i got this picture.


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

No entries yet??

Both taken at the Widgee Campdraft and Rodeo, at the start of May.










Don't you love how the dirt specks are pretty clear, but the cowboy isn't?


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Benny said:


> No entries yet??
> 
> Both taken at the Widgee Campdraft and Rodeo, at the start of May.
> 
> ...


omg! I was there haha  was riding but didn't compete because I had just gotten another horse..


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome, Aztec.  I was only there for half the rodeo, 'cose we had to go visiting in the afternoon. Which sucked. The rodeo at Widgee is the best, I think.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a bunch of pix but most of them weren't taken by me. Though I searched through and this is what I found.

My Dad and Brother branding a calf last spring.









And my Dad pulling his slack to make a catch in that dinky little pen we had to rope in.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

These are of me and not taken by me, so I'm not sure if they count. If not, let me know and I have others.

My pony, Star, and I during pole bending:








She always tries to buck me off when I make her canter, so this was a rare occasion.

Us during barrel warm-ups when they would unly let us trot:


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

This is a Friend I met on a trail ride a few years back.He told me he forgot his bridle so he just used a lead rope...:wink:
Joe on Mo

Another friend

This Cowboy borrowed one


----------



## Flex Horse (Mar 10, 2010)

Little Mini Cowboys!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

smrobs said:


> I have a bunch of pix but most of them weren't taken by me. Though I searched through and this is what I found.
> 
> My Dad and Brother branding a calf last spring.
> 
> ...


----------



## ToHotToTrot (Jun 13, 2010)

this sould be cool


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

I always really want to enter these but my computer is so dumb about pictures... and then I have to go through my tens of thousands of them to find the ones I want!


----------



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Lovin all the pictures  maybe I'll post some of mine...if i can find them


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

do the people in the pictures mind that there pics are on the internet?

id sure be mad if mine were w/o permission.


----------

